# Synchroniser une partie de la photothèque sur iCloud



## JediMac (23 Mars 2020)

Bonjour
Je ne vois nul part dans les réglages, la possibilité de créer un album synchronisé avec iCloud. Il me servirait à n'envoyer qu'une partie de la photothèque de l'iMac pour la voir et faire le tri depuis un iPad, les 2 étant connectés avec le même AppleID.
Pas possible ?
Merci


----------



## edenpulse (23 Mars 2020)

Non


----------



## JediMac (23 Mars 2020)

Clair et net mais efficace.
Merci et tant pis.


----------

